# Reading > Forum Book Club >  'The Return of the Native': Favorites

## Scheherazade

Who is your favorite character in _The Return of the Native_ and why? What is your favorite quote/passage?



Book Club Procedures

----------


## Scheherazade

Yet once again, I find myself unable to like one particular character more than others in a book. Damon and Eustacia are out of question as I think they are two of the most selfish characters I have come across in books. I could never be sure of Diggory's motives throughout the book and also I find it a little sneaky that he has always appeared when something crucial was happening. Clym, even though might be a nice person, may be too nice for his own good and is a little dull.

I think I will go ahead and vote for Christian simply because he seems to be a simple character and I couldn't help liking him for his naivety.

----------


## EAP

Heh, Eustacia probably. 

But than again I liked (and hated) Heathcliff.

----------


## Jay

The reddleman.

For some reason I remember a sentence (well, a page on which the sentence is):

"They were like those double stars which revolve round and round each other, and from a distance appear to be one."

I like stars  :Wink:

----------


## Janine

I loved the reddleman best. I don't think he was suspicious. Hardy believed in fate directing our course in life. Therefore, I think he wanted us to see Diggory as the real hero of this story. He is, in my eyes. I loved him from the beginning.

I love this book and should give it a second reading. It is not an easy book to read, but I felt it was worthwhile and one of Hardy's greats.

----------


## cheergirl37

does anyone know a lot about this book?

----------


## eustacia6

Eustacia. Obviously!

----------


## onioneater

Listen to Alan Rickman's reading of this novel....It's amazing!

----------


## AdobeFlats

This is only my 2nd-post so I hope I'm not transgressing any rules by posting here?

Eustacia is my favourite character, and the scene with the gloved-hand is genuinely funny. But, after aprrox 350 pages, for TH to introduce the w**r I found unnerving, because it hadn't been mentioned at all previously, and you knew instinctively that the denoument would take place there. Still worth a read.

Hope that's okay? I've used the asterisks so as not to spoil (completely) the book for those yet to read.

----------

